# Camo Gun Dip around Atlanta



## jmar28 (Sep 24, 2009)

Does anybody know where to take a rifle in for a camo dip. It's going to be a birthday gift, but I can't locate anyplace around Atlanta. Take care and "WATCH OUT TOM BRADY NO.55 IS COMING FOR YOU"


----------



## camoman1 (Sep 24, 2009)

camoyourgun.com


----------



## rocinante (Sep 24, 2009)

how well does that stuff hold up? Seems like it would scratch off and ruin your day big time.


----------



## Nitro (Sep 24, 2009)

DURACOAT

Columbus, GA 

(706)321-1222

Best in the industry.


----------



## jmar28 (Sep 25, 2009)

Its suppose to be real good and not scratch off.


----------



## no clever name (Sep 29, 2009)

rocinante said:


> how well does that stuff hold up? Seems like it would scratch off and ruin your day big time.



I'd like to know about the durability and corrosion resistance of this coating process also.  

Been thinking about getting a couple of guns done but can't find anything that tells a whole lot about durability and corrosion resistance for the dipping process.


----------



## bigbass07 (Sep 29, 2009)

the firing pin in athens owned by jeff greene can do it. he is located right behind franklins sporting goods.


----------



## Hammack (Sep 29, 2009)

I have a Remington 700 action that I had APWcogan.com dip for me about a year ago.  I have yet to do anything with the action, and infact it has been beating around on the dash of my truck since I went by and picked it up from Bob.   Obviously it holds up well because it looks as good as it did when I picked it up.


----------



## LANCE MILLER (Oct 12, 2009)

I dip guns and skulls, any pattern you want!  
Savannah, ga    camo skins


----------



## camoman1 (Oct 14, 2009)

what is your web site ?


----------



## FAH Q (Oct 24, 2009)

You gotta website, Lance?


----------



## Dpsmith (Oct 24, 2009)

Nitro said:


> DURACOAT
> 
> Columbus, GA
> 
> ...



got my mossberg 935 dipped there they did a great job on it!


----------



## alvishere (Dec 13, 2009)

How do they dip things like atv's and golf carts?


----------



## lxbowhunter (Dec 13, 2009)

nitro said:


> duracoat
> 
> columbus, ga
> 
> ...



duracoat dipped my browning o/u 6 years ago i duck hunt flooded timber, throw it the truck to get put out on dove shoots,i treat it like it's a stainless synthetic and i can find one spot that scratched but didn't scratch it off,just scraped it,very very durable


----------



## yaknfish (Dec 14, 2009)

Check out the thread in Handgun Hunting.


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Dec 14, 2009)

*pm*

send a pm to superdan he can handle it for you and it will look awesome.


----------



## SneekEE (Dec 14, 2009)

I wanna camo dip my wife!


----------



## Hookedonhunting (Dec 14, 2009)

SneekEE said:


> I wanna camo dip my wife!


----------



## alvishere (Dec 15, 2009)

alvishere said:


> How do they dip things like atv's and golf carts?



Could my Argo in Avater be done????


----------



## South Man (Dec 15, 2009)

just the tires...


----------



## danny-s (Jan 4, 2010)

SneekEE said:


> I wanna camo dip my wife!



let us know how that goes, haha


----------

